

The ABC Conjecture has not been proved - misleading_name
http://mathbabe.org/2012/11/14/the-abc-conjecture-has-not-been-proved/

======
duaneb
God dammit. Of course it hasn't been proved yet, nobody is viewing the theorem
as accepted by the mathematical community. But such a headline makes me think
that his proof was debunked, and is just as bad as claiming it was proved....
which, again, was not exactly a common viewpoint.

I did, however, like the bit where the writer proposed that the ultimate
interpreter of the supposed proof should receive credit as well as the
original thinker; from the look I took at the theorem, it looks to be an
arduous task (to say the least).

EDIT: I am not a maths person, and I do not keep in touch with the mathematics
community except where the news is big enough to reach other fields (as this
supposed proof did), so perhaps my 'nobody' is unsourced. But I believe anyone
who would be 'in touch' enough to read this blog post would understand that
the supposed proof is far from being accepted as a true proof.

~~~
wging
Who's to say that there's going to be a single 'ultimate interpreter' of the
proof? If it's a community effort do we pull a Time Magazine and say everyone
proved it... oh, and I guess Shin Mochizuki helped.

This whole article is just kind of silly. The fact that we don't understand it
is a fact about ourselves, not about Mochizuki's reasoning. The argument is
meaningful and correct or it isn't, and our perceptions of it are secondary to
the thing itself.

~~~
rizzom5000
I have to agree with this. There is a lot of discussion about this proof, and
also with the idea that the reasoning that leads to it may reveal new insight.

There is little to gain by lamenting the potential difficulty of verification
by pointing out your interpretation of the accessibility of previous famous
proof attempts.

------
ISL
Calling out the lack of peer review is a red herring. There is plenty of
incorrect work accepted into journals every day.

If Mochizuki's work is correct, then in most senses, the result is proven.
Whether that proof is yet accepted is another matter entirely.

------
marshray
This region between mathematical brilliance and madness appears really
strange.

------
adrianbg
too long, don't bother reading: A proposition is only considered proven when a
bunch of experts reach a consensus that a proposed proof is correct. This is
currently not the case for the ABC conjecture.

------
nate_martin
has not been proved...yet, and is currently under review by the math
community.

------
chris_wot
Given its name, saying the ABC Conjecture has not been proved is really
repeating yourself.

